# licence / maîtrise



## anais-argentine

Hello, 
je suis en train de traduire mon CV en espagnol, car j'ai un entretien avec une boîte argentine la semaine prochaine, mais j'ai un petit problème technique sur la traduction de mon CV.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à traduire les termes suivants:
- Licence de Sciences de Gestion en alternance
- Maîtrise de Sciences de Gestion en alternance
- Mention Bien

Ce serait super sympa!
Merci d'avance,
anaïs


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir
Je vais essayer de t'aider. Le problème auquel on se heurte c'est celui des équivalences entre les diplômes et les systèmes scolaires vou universitaires d'un pays à l'autre.
Comme il n'y a pas d'équivalent exact, le plus important est de traduire de façon suffisamment explicite pour être compris.
Licenciatura en ciencias de gestión en alternancia (universidad/empresa)
Master en ciencias de gestión en alternancia
Aprobado alto ou notable
Voilà, avec ça tu devrais être comprise, même dans la pampa!


----------



## anais-argentine

super, merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment très sympa!
avec ça, c'est bon, je pense que oui, je serai même comprise des gauchos!
merci encore, anaïs


----------



## Domtom

-
Buenas tardes,

No estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta de Gurb en general, y en concreto por ejemplo _licence_ y _licenciatura_ no son iguales, según creo recordar de mi estancia en Francia. _Licenciatura_ normalmente es el título que se recibe al cabo de cinco años de carrera universitaria, pero licence no es BAC + 5, me parece que es BAC + 3, no recuerdo, pero recuerdo que cuando me explicaron qué es _licence_, vi que no eran los mismos años de estudios, igual estoy equivocado y sí son iguales pero me parece que no.

Saludos,

Lluís
-


----------



## GURB

Hola Domtom
De sobra sabemos que la equivalencia entre los sistemas universitarios y las titulaciones de los distintos países no se corresponden. Pienso con mi propuesta "passe-partout" ser entendido por un argentino.
¿Hubieras preferido que empleara la nueva terminología europea, tal como ha sido definida en la Declaración de Bolonia?
*El último punto destacable incluido en                                  la Declaración de Bolonia es el de la estructura                                  de las titulaciones, que se debe basar en dos                                  niveles principales, grado (tres años)                                  y posgrado (dos años). El primero llevará                                  a la obtención del Bachelor, y tendrá                                  valor específico en el mercado de trabajo                                  Europeo. El segundo llevará a la obtención                                  de un Master y/o Doctorado.* 
Buenas noches


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola. Me gustaría comentar que las licenciaturas en Argentina generalmente duran como mínimo cuatro años, y en la mayoría de los casos, cinco, o incluso más, dependiendo de las carreras.  Por tanto, no me parece justo equipararla, por ejemplo, a una titulación de tres años, que aquí sería más bien un título intermedio.

No creo que haya respuestas correctas o incorrectas, simplemente es una cuestión de criterio personal. En mi opinión lo más justo sería mantener el nombre original de la titulación del país en cuestión, y aclarar la cantidad de años de estudio.

En base a mi experiencia trabajando en selección de personal debo decir que generalmente se tiene una idea de cómo son los sistemas educativos, especialmente en Europa. En general es mucho más lo que sabe un/a argentino/a de Europa que viceversa. Yo prefiero toda la vida leer en un curriculum el título original y si se quiere, su equivalencia según la terminología de Bologna, y no que pongan "licenciatura" a secas ("pa' los gauchos duros de entendederas") y resulta que obtuvieron el título en tres años.
Por cierto, no estoy diciendo que sea éste el caso de anais, simplemente es un comentario general acerca de las equivalencias (o mejor dicho, falta de ellas...)

Por otro lado, y como dije anteriormente, es una cuestión de criterio personal. Quizás otra persona incluso de Argentina dice lo contrario, sólo estoy dando una opinión en base a mi propia experiencia.
Saludos,


----------



## shaky

Estoy de acuerdo con Jenesaisrien. 
Si dices _licenciatura_, probablemente piensen en una formación mínima de 4 ó 5 años. Si echan cuentas y no les encaja, pueden incluso desconfiar y pensar que intentas inflar el currículum. Una carrera universitaria de 3 años equivaldría más bien a una _diplomatura_.

De todos modos, quizás lo mejor es poner el título original y explicar su duración, como él dice. Esto de la traducción de CVs es siempre una lata...

En fin, es una opinión más. Ante todo, mucha suerte para tu entrevista y mucha confianza en ti misma.


----------



## Domtom

-
Estoy de acuerdo con Jene y Shaky.
-


----------



## GURB

anais-argentine said:


> Hello,
> je suis en train de traduire mon CV en espagnol, car j'ai un entretien avec une boîte argentine la semaine prochaine, mais j'ai un petit problème technique sur la traduction de mon CV.
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à traduire les termes suivants:
> - Licence de Sciences de Gestion en alternance
> - Maîtrise de Sciences de Gestion en alternance
> - Mention Bien
> 
> Ce serait super sympa!
> Merci d'avance,
> anaïs


Je vous rappelle qu'il s'agit pour une jeune française de préparer un CV en espagnol, *qu'elle présentera lors d'un* *entretien* avec le responsable d'une entreprise argentine et qu'elle aura tout loisir pour expliquer ce qu'on entend par "licence et maîtrise" en France; ce pourra être le point de départ d'une conversation intéressante. Il en va de même pour les mentions.
J'ai essayé, dans la mesure du possible, de donner des équivalents, imparfaits certes, puisque ce ne sont que des équivalents mais compréhensibles tout de même et, je le rappelle, préalables à un entretien.


----------



## Tazeem

Hola otra vez,

estoy traduciendo las notas de una chica del francés al español y me encuentro a veces con:

- maitrise

y otras con: 

- licence

¿se traducen las dos como licenciatura?

¡Gracias!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Une licencié a fait (et réussi) trois années après le baccalauréat - Il me semble que c'est ce que l'on appelle diplomado, et dans le système européen ça doit correspondre à votre grado

La maîtrise c'est une année de plus (bac+4) et c'est typiquement franco français  - ce n'est pas encore tout à fait le master 

Question c'est une diplômée récente ? dans ce cas elle devrait avoir son cursus exprimé en ECTS


----------



## Tazeem

¡muchisímas gracias!


----------



## fragnol123

La_ licence_ correspondería al primer ciclo de una licenciatura en España. No es exactamente lo mismo que un diplomado, porque la diplomatura finaliza en tres años, y la _licence_ da acceso a la _maîtrise _que a su vez permite cursar el _doctorat_. Si esta chica tiene una _maîtrise _(1 ó 2 años) previamente tiene que haber cursado 3 años de _licence_, por eso convendría considerar el conjunto (4 ó 5 años) y traducir _maîtrise_ por _licenciatura_.

Si, como apunta jprr, se trata de un título reciente, adaptado al sistema ECTS,_ licence_ = grado ; _maîtrise _= master ; _doctorat_ = doctorado.

Un saludo.


----------



## fetiche

Maintenant, il n'y a plus de maîtrise, on fait le Master en 2 ans (120 crédits ECTS) . La première année, master 1 (bac+4), et ensuite master 2 (bac+5). Donc, quand vous terminez le master 2 (bac+5) c'est un Master connu en Europe et meme international.


----------



## Moulin Rouge

Muy buenas:
Este es el contexto:
_Une licence en Lettres modernes décrochée en quatre ans, et elle partait effectuer une année suplementaire aux États-Unis [...] Pendant un an encore elle avait vainement tenté de s'accrocher à un *projet de maîtrise* tout en enchaînant les petits boulots._

¿Un projet de maîtrise es una tesina? ¿O es un intento de continúar los estudios en un grado superior? Estamos dentro del sistema francés, la muchacha estudia en París.

Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

No creo que "le projet de maîtrise" sea una tesina, sino la intención de hacerla...Es decir elegir el tema, proponerlo a un profesor que te acompañe y te guíe para hacerla, y empezarla.

Para el "sistema francés" todo te está explicado (muy bien, incluso traducciones al español y .. al nuevo sistema ) en los mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Arthur C

Hola !

Para mi, hacer una "licence" en 4 años como dicen en el texto significa que la muchacha no trabajaba mucho, y que tendré que hacer un año dos veces. Pues, 4 años en lugar de 3 para su "licence".

Adios


----------



## superpupi

Hola!!!!alguien puede ayudarme a traducir esto???es "licenciatura en letras, lenguas y arte"? tengo un poco de lío, la verdad....gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí, sería una licenciatura - Puedes consultar este hilo sobre el tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1009689
Podría ser !una Licenciatura en Letras, mención Lengua y Historia del Arte" pero espera confirmación.


----------



## superpupi

Muchas gracias!!me ha quedado bastante claro!!


----------



## Roxiiie

Bonjour,
Lorsqu'on parle de Licence en général (en 3 ans), on doit utiliser "*Licencia*", "*Licenciatura*" ou "*Diplomatura*"?

Cordialement,
Roxiiie


----------



## Arthur C

Bonjour !

Bonne question, que se posent beaucoup d'étudiants pour expliquer leur situation scolaire aux erasmus ou à des gens rencontrés à l'étranger !

Tu peux lire le post un peu plus haut, c'est assez flou mais en gros ça te dit que tu peux utiliser "licenciatura" ou "grado".

De toute façon c'est toujours galère de traduire son niveau scolaire pour des étrangers étant donné les différences de système scolaire dans beaucoup de pays.

Best,

Arthur


----------



## Arthur C

Ah on trouve aussi ceci dans un post du forum:

*"Licenciatura* es *Maîtrise *_(donc 4 ans) _y normalmente *Diplomatura* suele corresponder a *Licence*".




Le problème c'est qu'il faut aussi prendre en compte que certains membres du forum parlent de l'ancien système français, l'ancien système espagnol, ou les nouveaux systèmes des deux pays....


----------



## Roxiiie

En ce qui me concerne, je parle du système LMD actuel
Donc pour traduire, par exemple "troisième année de Licence LEA", je peux mettre "Tercer año de Diplomatura de LEA"?


----------



## Arthur C

A priori oui, par contre, penser à préciser la signification de LEA, qui est un acronyme purement français.

Best,

Arthur


----------



## Michelange

Hola a todos:

En un artículo sobre empleos relacionados con el medio ambiente, se dice que para acceder a uno de estos empleos ha de estudiarse una MTS: "maîtrise de sciences et techniques" ¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir esto, o a qué equivaldría en España?

De momento, Dominio científico y técnico no parece significar nada en castellano.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:

Nada que ver con dominio. 

Te sugiero la lectura de este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1009689


----------



## superpupi

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola!!!!en un diploma que estoy traduciendo aparece en el encabezado "Licence - Grade de Licence", alguien puede decirme cómo se puede traducir? Podría ser "Grado - Grado de Licencia" o "Licencia de Grado", no sé, no me gusta ninguna....gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Un grade es un nivel académico que corresponde a un diploma /título. En tu documento el "nivel" adquirido es el de "licence" (diplomatura). Pero existe también el "grade de doctorat", "grade de baccalauréat"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## superpupi

Salut Gévy!!!!Entonces es el nivel de Diplomatura, pero me suena tan raro que no sé cómo ponerlo en una traducción...."Diplomatura - Grado de Diplomado" o "Grado - Grado de Diplomado", es que como ahora ya se habla de "Grados"....Gracias!!


----------



## cahecker

No sé como es en España. En Chile para obtener el grado de licenciado se requieren en general 5 a 7 años de estudios universitarios.

Por lo tanto (en general en Latinoamérica) al hablar de "Licencia" se habla de "Maîtrise" y no de licence...la licence francesa no existe.


----------



## Lemon-drop

Hola,

La "Licence" francesa dura 3 años (y no 5 como en América latina) por el simple hecho que los estudiantes franceses preparan el bachillerato en el "Lycée" durante 3 años, luego de pasar por el "Collège" (estudios secundarios). Este diploma les permite el ingreso directo a cualquier universidad francesa. No necesitan pasar un concurso como en otras universidades latinoamericanas, a las cuales se entra con un diploma de estudios secundarios + concurso.
Por otro lado, aquellos que deciden presentarse a las reputadas "Grandes Ecoles" (Sciences Po, HEC, ENS) se inscriben (por 2 años más) en "Prépas" especializadas y selectivas para pasar el concurso de estas escuelas (a las cuales se debe postular con, minimo, una mencion "muy bien" del bachillerato)

Por lo tanto, la "Licence" francesa es el equivalente en "nivel" (mas no en años) de la "licenciatura" o "grado" latinoamericano. Ademas, la "Licence" es el diploma que habre las puertas a un "Master" (Europa/2 años) o "Maestría" (America Latina/2 años). Y luego viene el doctorado... 

Buena suerte a todos.-


----------



## matardos

Estoy de acuerdo con Lemon-drop.
En Francia son 3 años para la Licence, porque no se están contando los años del BAC.
En Perú, por ejemplo, después de la escuela secundaria se entra a la Universidad y se hacen primero 2 años de "Estudios Generales" (que equivaldrían al BAC francés) y después 3 años de especialidad para obtener la Licenciatura. 
Yo hice 2 años de Estudios Generales en una universidad peruana, y luego fui a estudiar a Francia, donde por equivalencia me pusieron en primer año de universidad llamado DEUG. Es decir que me contaron esos dos años de estudios universitarios peruanos como un BAC francés. Al cabo de 3 años me otorgaron la "Licence", es decir que en total hice 5 años, contando lo 2 del Perú y los 3 de Francia.
Por lo tanto, la "Licence" francesa sí equivaldría a la "Licenciatura".


----------



## jeremy1511

Bonsoir  

Quelle est la traduction pour exprimer le mot "Licence" en espagnol ? Licenciatura, Grado... ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

